# Mele Kalikimaka!



## Brian from Maui (Dec 21, 2006)

Here's wishing ALL of you a very SAFE holiday season from SUNNY HAWAII!

I've met lots of wonderful and helpful people on this board and have learned so much.  MAHALO and ALOHA!


----------



## Smitty (Dec 21, 2006)

Nollaig Shona agus Athbhliain faoi Mhaise Daoibh.

To you Brian!  And everyone else!

Merry Christmas & Happy New Year!

Smitty


----------



## Richard Schollar (Dec 22, 2006)

Hey Brian - I'm envious of your sunny weather - it's cold where I am 

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!!!


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Dec 22, 2006)

and real foggy!

Happy christmas and have a great new year everybody!


----------



## fairwinds (Dec 23, 2006)

God Jul och Gott Nytt År!


----------



## erik.van.geit (Dec 23, 2006)

I've got this in a file with some Lookup
nice to email 

Blessed Christmas and powerful 2007

    *B*                   *C*                                                                                
  *5* African             Geseende Kersfees en 'n gelukkige nuwe jaar                                       
  *6* Albanian            Gézuar Krishlindjet Vitin e Ri!                                                  
  *7* Amharic             Melkam Yelidet Beaal                                                             
  *8* Arabic              l'D Miilad Said ous Sana Saida                                                   
  *9* Aramaic             Edo bri'cho o rish d'shato brich'to!                                             
 *10* Armenian            Shenoraavor Nor Dari yev Pari Gaghand                                            
 *11* Aromunian           Crãciunu hãriosu shi unu anu nãu, bunu!                                          
 *12* Azeri               Tezze Iliniz Yahsi Olsun                                                         
 *13* Bahasa Malaysia     Selamat Hari Natal                                                               
 *14* Basque              Zorionak eta Urte Berri On!                                                      
 *15* Belorussian         Winshuyu sa Svyatkami i z Novym godam!                                           
 *16* Bengali             Shuvo Baro Din - Shuvo Nabo Barsho                                               
 *17* Bicolano            Maugmang Capascuhan asin Masaganang Ba-gong Taon!                                
 *18* Bohemian            Vesele Vanoce                                                                    
 *19* Brazilian           Boas Festas e Feliz Ano Novo                                                     
 *20* Breton              Nedeleg laouen na bloav ezh mat                                                  
 *21* Bulgarian           Vasel Koleda; Tchestita nova godina!                                             
 *22* Catalan             Bon nadal i feliç any nou!                                                       
 *23* Cantonese           Seng Dan Fai Lok, Sang Nian Fai Lok                                              
 *24* Cebuano             Malipayong Pasko ug Bulahang Bag-ong Tuig!                                       
 *25* Choctaw             Yukpa, Nitak Hollo Chito                                                         
 *26* Cornish             Nadelik looan na looan blethen noweth                                            
 *27* Corsican            Bon Natale e Bon capu d' annu                                                    
 *28* Cree                Mitho Makosi Kesikansi                                                           
 *29* Creek               Afvcke Nettvcakorakko                                                            
 *30* Croatian            Sretan Bozic                                                                     
 *31* Czech               Prejeme Vam Vesele Vanoce a stastny Novy Rok                                     
 *32* Danish              Glædelig Jul og godt nytår                                                       
 *33* Duri                Christmas-e- Shoma Mobarak                                                       
 *34* Dutch               Vrolijk Kerstfeest en een Gelukkig Nieuwjaar!                                    
 *35* Egyptian            Colo sana wintom tiebeen                                                         
 *36* English             Merry Christmas & Happy New Year                                                 
 *37* Eskimo              Jutdlime pivdluarit ukiortame pivdluaritlo!                                      
 *38* Esperanto           Gajan Kristnaskon                                                                
 *39* Estonian            Rõõmsaid Jõulupühi Head uut aastat                                               
 *40* Euskera             Zorionak eta Urte Berri On                                                       
 *41* Faeroese            Gledhilig jól og eydnurikt nýggjár!                                              
 *42* Farsi               Cristmas-e-shoma mobarak bashad                                                  
 *43* Finnish             Hyvää Joulua or Hauskaa Joulua                                                   
 *44* Flemmish            Zalig Kerstfeest en Gelukkig nieuw jaar                                          
 *45* French              Joyeux Noël et Bonne Année!                                                      
 *46* Frisian             Noflike Krystdagen en in protte Lok en Seine yn it Nije Jier!                    
 *47* Friulian            Bon Nadâl e Bon An Gnûf                                                          
 *48* Gaelic              Nollaig chridheil agus Bliadhna mhath ur!                                        
 *49* Galician            Bon Nadal e Bo Ani Novo                                                          
 *50* German              Froehliche Weihnachten und ein glückliches Neues Jahr!                           
 *51* Greek               Kala Christougenna Kieftihismenos O Kenourios Chronos                            
 *52* Greenlandic         Juullimi Ukiortaassamilu Pilluarit                                               
 *53* Hausa               Barka da Kirsimatikuma Barka da Sabuwar Shekara!                                 
 *54* Hawaiian            Mele Kalikimaka & Hauoli Makahiki Hou                                            
 *55* Hebrew              Mo'adim Lesimkha. Shana Tova                                                     
 *56* Hindi               Shub Naya Baras                                                                  
 *57* Hungarian           Kellemes Karacsonyiunnepeket & Boldog Új Évet                                    
 *58* Iban                Selamat Ari Krismas enggau Taun Baru                                             
 *59* Icelandic           Gleðileg Jól og Farsaelt Komandi ár!                                             
 *60* Ilocano             Naimbag a Pascua ken Naragsac nga Baro nga Tawen!                                
 *61* Indonesian          Selamat Hari Natal                                                               
 *62* Iraqi               Idah Saidan Wa Sanah Jadidah                                                     
 *63* Irish               Nollaig Shona Dhuit                                                              
 *64* Italian             Buon Natale e Felice Anno Nuovo                                                  
 *65* Japanese            Shinnen omedeto. Kurisumasu Omedeto                                              
 *66* Jèrriais            Bouan Noué et Bouanne Année                                                      
 *67* Kadazan             Kotobian Tadau Do Krimas om Toun Vagu                                            
 *68* Karelian            Rastawanke Sinun, Uvven Vuvenke Sinun                                            
 *69* Korean              Sung Tan Chuk Ha                                                                 
 *70* Krio                Appi Krismes en Appi Niu Yaa                                                     
 *71* Kurdish             Seva piroz sahibe u sersala te piroz be                                          
 *72* Ladin               Bon Nadel y Bon Ann Nuef                                                         
 *73* Lappic              Buorit Juovllat ja Buorre Oddajahki                                              
 *74* Latin               Natale hilare et Annum Nuovo!                                                    
 *75* Latvian             Prieci'gus Ziemsve'tkus un Laimi'gu Jauno Gadu!                                  
 *76* Lausitzian          Wjesole hody a strowe nowe leto                                                  
 *77* Lithuanian          Linksmu Kaledu ir laimingu Nauju metu                                            
 *78* Livian              Riiemlizi Talspividi ja pagin vonno udaigastos                                   
 *79* Low Saxon           Heughliche Winachten un 'n moi Nijaar                                            
 *80* Luxemburgish        Schéi Krëschtdeeg an e Schéint Néi Joer                                          
 *81* Macedonian          Streken Bozhik                                                                   
 *82* Malay               Selamat Hari Natal dan Tahun Baru                                                
 *83* Malayalam           Puthuvalsara Aashamsakal                                                         
 *84* Maltese             Nixtieklek Milied tajjeb u is-sena t-tabja!                                      
 *85* Mandarin            Kung His Hsin Nien bing Chu Shen Tan                                             
 *86* Manx                Nollick ghennal as blein vie noa                                                 
 *87* Maori               Meri Kirihimete                                                                  
 *88* Marathi             Shub Naya Varsh                                                                  
 *89* Mongolian           Zul saryn bolon shine ony mend devshuulye                                        
 *90* Monogasque          Festusu Natale e Bona ana noeva                                                  
 *91* Norwegian           God Jul og Godt Nyttår                                                           
 *92* Occitan             Polit nadal e bona annada                                                        
 *93* Oriya               Sukhamaya christmass ebang khusibhara naba barsa                                 
 *94* Pampamgo            Malugud Pascu at saca Masayang Bayung Banua!                                     
 *95* Papiamento          Bon Pasco y un Feliz Aña Nobo                                                    
 *96* Papua New Guinea    Bikpela hamamas blong dispela Krismas na Nupela yia i go long yu                 
 *97* Pashto              De Christmas akhtar de bakhtawar au newai kal de mubarak sha.                    
 *98* Pennsylvania German En frehlicher Grischtdaag unen hallich Nei Yaahr!                                
 *99* Polish              Wesolych Swiat i Szczesliwego Nowego Roku.                                       
*100* Portuguese          Boas Festas e um feliz Ano Novo                                                  
*101* Punjabi             Nave sal di mubaraka                                                             
*102* Pushto              Christmas Aao Ne-way Kaal Mo Mobarak Sha                                         
*103* Raeto-Ramance       Bella Festas da zNadal ed in Ventiravel Onn Nov                                  
*104* Rapa-Nui            Mata-Ki-Te-Rangi. Te-Pito-O-Te-Henua                                             
*105* Rhetian             Bellas festas da nadal e bun onn                                                 
*106* Romanche            Legreivlas fiastas da Nadal e bien niev onn!                                     
*107* Romani (GYPSY)      Bachtalo krecunu Thaj Bachtalo Nevo Bers                                         
*108* Romanian            Craciun fericit si un An Nou fericit!                                            
*109* Russian             Pozdrevlyayu s prazdnikom Rozhdestva i s Novim Godom                             
*110* Sambal              Maligayang Pasko at Masayang Ba-yon Taon!                                        
*111* Sami                Buorrit Juovllat                                                                 
*112* Samoan              La Maunia Le Kilisimasi Ma Le Tausaga Fou                                        
*113* Sardian             Felize Nadale e Bonu Cabuannu                                                    
*114* Sardinian           Bonu nadale e prosperu annu nou                                                  
*115* Scots Gaelic        Nollaig chridheil huibh                                                          
*116* Serbian             Hristos se rodi                                                                  
*117* Serb-Croatian       Sretam Bozic. Vesela Nova Godina                                                 
*118* Sicilian            Bon Natali e Prosperu Annu Novu !                                                
*119* Singhalese          Subha nath thalak Vewa. Subha Aluth Awrudhak Vewa                                
*120* Sorbian             Wjesole hody a strowe Nowe leto.                                                 
*121* Somali              ciid wanaagsan iyo sanad cusub oo fiican.                                        
*122* Slovakian           Vesele Vianoce a stastny novy rok                                                
*123* Slovak              Vesele Vianoce. A stastlivy Novy Rok                                             
*124* Slovene             Vesele bozicne praznike in srecno novo leto                                      
*125* Sorbian             Wjesole hody a strowe Nowe leto                                                  
*126* Spanish             Feliz Navidad y Próspero Año Nuevo                                               
*127* Surigaonon          Malipayon na pasko sanan bag-on tuig!                                            
*128* Swahili             ºKrismas Njema Na Heri Za Mwaka Mpyaº                                            
*129* Swedish             God Jul och Gott Nytt År                                                         
*130* Sudanese            Wilujeng Natal Sareng Warsa Enggal                                               
*131* Tagalog             Maligayang Pasko at Manigong Bagong Taon                                         
*132* Tamil               Nathar Puthu Varuda Valthukkal                                                   
*133* Thai                Suksan Wan Christmas lae Sawadee Pee Mai                                         
*134* Tok Pisin           Meri Krismas & Hepi Nu Yia                                                       
*135* Tongan              Kilisimasi Fiefia & Ta'u fo'ou monu ia                                           
*136* Trukeese            Neekirissimas annim oo iyer seefe feyiyeech!                                     
*137* Tswana              Keresemose o monate le masego a ngwaga o montsha                                 
*138* Turkish             Noeliniz Ve Yeni Yiliniz Kutlu Olsun                                             
*139* Ukrainian           Veseloho Vam Rizdva i Shchastlyvoho Novoho Roku!                                 
*140* Urdu                Naya Saal Mubarak Ho                                                             
*141* Vepsi               Rastvoidenke i Udenke Vodenke                                                    
*142* Vietnamese          Chuc Mung Giang Sinh - Chuc Mung Tan Nien                                        
*143* Waray-Waray         Maupay nga Pasko ngan Mainuswagon nga Bag-o nga Tuig!                            
*144* Welsh               Nadolig LLawen a Blwyddyn Newydd Dda                                             
*145* Xhosa               Siniqwenelela Ikrisimesi EmnandI Nonyaka Omtsha Ozele Iintsikelelo Namathamsanqa 
*146* Yayeya              Krisema                                                                          
*147* Yiddish             Gute Vaynakhtn un a Gut Nay Yor                                                  
*148* Yoruba              E ku odun, e hu iye' dun!                                                        
*149* Zulu                Sinifesela Ukhisimusi Omuhle Nonyaka Omusha Onempumelelo                         

Sheet1
[Table-It] version 06 by Erik Van Geit


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Dec 23, 2006)

and:

*150* Afrikaans           Geseende Kersfees en voerspoet vir die nuwe jaar!  :wink:

to our South African friends out there...


----------



## erik.van.geit (Dec 23, 2006)

> and:
> 
> *150* Afrikaans           Geseende Kersfees en voerspoet vir die nuwe jaar!  :wink:
> 
> to our South African friends out there...


so I added an "s", didn't see it was missing until I compared yours with the above
African             Geseende Kersfees en 'n gelukkige nuwe jaar

it's the same "s" as ours "Kerstfeest" and yours "Christmas"
of course, it's Christ (which in fact was born during spring, if my memory is correct)


----------



## Peter_SSs (Dec 24, 2006)

..and Season's Greetings from Australia too! Hope everyone has an enjoyable and safe Christmas/New Year period. 

In the next few days I think I'll be using these too often  
and definitely these


----------



## Greg Truby (Jun 20, 2007)

> ...of course, it's Christ (which in fact was born during spring, if my memory is correct)
> ~e.v.g.



Sort of makes you wonder what kind of Christmas traditions we would have if we were to celebrate is in the springtime.  Would the Easter Bunny do double duty and cover both holidays?  You know, I just realized - doesn't St. Patrick's Day fall right in the middle of Lent?  Who's responsible for that scheduling?


----------

